# Where to get a classic Walnut stock for a R700



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Where are they all hiding...... I want something similar to this but with a long action

http://www.gunville.com/products/remington-m-40-vietnam-era-sniper-repro-stock


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Boyds, Gunstocks inc., stockys, deerfever ?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Boyds, Gunstocks inc., stockys, deerfever ?


Boyds and stockys, only have laminated for varmint barrels.... never thought of the other 2 thank you youngdon!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let me know if those work for you Jeff.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I found one, but its labeled as a magnum action with a heavy barrel, I think the heavy barrel profile will be fine with a varmint barrel, but the magnum and long action receivers are essentially the same size right? Thanks again don!!


----------

